# Introducing ...... Big Blue!



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Some of you may recall that as of last fall I have a restored classic tractor, a 1970 IH 826. Clicky thing for "Classic Iron" thread I'll be taking the tractor to a lot of shows over the coming years, so need a tow vehicle that's up to hauling that much weight. Initially I thought my 2500 Avalanche with the 8.1 V8 would be fine, but after doing the math and double checking all the Avs' specs I changed my mind. The 826 weighs 9000 lbs. itself (about 2000 lbs more than my Outback loaded), and it's transport trailer weighs another 4000 lbs. The combined weight of tractor and trailer would have been 1000 lbs. over the Avs' tow rating, and the combined weight of Av/tractor/trailer would have been 2000 lbs. over the Avs' GCWR. I probably don't even want to know how far over the rear axle rating it would have been.

So, it was time to start looking for a diesel (that's my story and I'm sticking to it







). I started out looking for a 2009 Chevy Silverado 2500 HD DA last fall, but found them to be in short supply, actually non-existent, in this area. My dealer was able to find some with the options I wanted a couple hundred miles away and tried to do a dealer trade, but of course the other dealers all wanted a 2500 truck in return, which my dealer didn't have........ Since I really wanted to buy from my local dealer that I know and trust, rather than traveling a few hundred miles to an unknown dealer, I had my dealer put in a factory order for a new 2010 Chevy. The order was placed in early November, the truck was built the week of Jan. 18, and it arrived at my dealers this afternoon!
















Tomorrow they'll be finishing up the PDI, installing the hard folding tonneau cover, splash guards, rubber bed mat and an extra 7-round plug-in in the front of the box (no plans for a 5'er anytime soon, but never hurts to be prepared







), and I'll be picking it up to bring home tomorrow night.









Took a few pics with my phone camera tonight. They're not the best quality, the lighting in the dealer's shop wasn't ideal for pictures, but better than no pics at all.


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats. Nice looking truck....would love to have one like that.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice truck I didn't think it was possible to max out the Avalanche but you would have. Are you keeping the Avalanche I really miss mine. I should have kept it. Those 2500 Avalanches are few and far between.

John


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Congrats !

I have had near zero problems with my 2008 Duramax/Allison. The right power mirror didnt work in one direction. That is the only issue in two years.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice blue machine ya got. They are good trucks. Dont let it sit..

Congrats. Cant wait to see the gold and blue combo. Now ya gonna have the flatbed trailer painted to match?

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats as well. We love ours and you will enjoy the difference in towing. Will seem effortless.

Jim


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp said:


> Nice truck I didn't think it was possible to max out the Avalanche but you would have. Are you keeping the Avalanche I really miss mine. I should have kept it. Those 2500 Avalanches are few and far between.
> 
> John


I'm trading in the Avalanche, don't need two big trucks, and only have room for one in the garage. The 2500 Avalanches are somewhat of a rare breed, I haven't seen very many other ones on the road. My dealer had to do a dealer trade to get this one when I bought it.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Nice blue machine ya got. They are good trucks. Dont let it sit..
> 
> Congrats. Cant wait to see the gold and blue combo. Now ya gonna have the flatbed trailer painted to match?
> 
> Carey


Don't think I'm going to paint the trailer, but I am considering getting some gold and red stripes painted on the truck.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Congrats as well. We love ours and you will enjoy the difference in towing. Will seem effortless.
> 
> Jim


The Avalanche did a great job towing the Outback, but I'm thinking Big Blue is gonna hardly even notice it's back there.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

It's beautiful! You will love it. I am jealous!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool.. Gold and red would look great on your big hoss... hehee

Carey


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Great truck, how exciting! I'd like to get something like that some day.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

You will love the mirrors







as well


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Heck Yea!! That is a great looking truck and l love the color blue!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new Truck!!!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I hate you camping fan!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

rsm7 said:


> I hate you camping fan!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Got some better pictures today. The color comes through a lot better on the outdoor shots.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Couple interior shots.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

WOW!!! VERY nice ride! Enjoy that for me. Our family won't fit in a truck anymore come June both







and


----------

